# colonial wagon wheel



## Dagwood56 (Mar 19, 2009)

Took this at an old iron furnace the other day.  C&C welcome.


----------



## KylePeterson (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like it!  The background wall is great


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. The color version of this wasn't bad, but I felt it really popped in B&W.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 20, 2009)

Classic composition, well-executed.

A 'keeper'.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> Classic composition, well-executed.
> 
> A 'keeper'.


 

Thanks.


----------



## sleepingdragon (Mar 20, 2009)

Great shot. The wall looks amazing.

I just want to reach out and touch it.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 20, 2009)

sleepingdragon said:


> Great shot. The wall looks amazing.
> 
> I just want to reach out and touch it.


 
Thanks.  This place was great for texture related shots. Lots of old stone walls, tile roof shingles, log rafters and old wood; still working on those at the moment.


----------



## Rere (Mar 21, 2009)

Gosh I wish I could find a place like that around here. Did you take any other pics there? This one really is amazing.


----------



## modlife (Mar 22, 2009)

Great shot! Did you apply any sharpening? 

That wall has too much potential - I'd love to be able to see more of the detail.

 I know you say not to edit your photos, but if you PM me your email I'll send you a copy after PSCS4 > find edges > set levels > set selection >smart sharpen. Man, does it make that wall come to life. You can also give me permission to just post it - but I couldn't resist messing with it for you.

-Josh


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rere said:


> Gosh I wish I could find a place like that around here. Did you take any other pics there? This one really is amazing.


 

Actually I took 415 shots at this place and I'm quite proud of most of  them, but due to my stupidity in PE5, I have messed most of them up for posting on the board.:blushing:  Don't get me wrong, the shots themselves still look fine on my pc, but due to how I saved them  they won't travel well to the internet. I also have the very bad habit of saving over the original file, so there is little I can do now to fix the problem.

The good news is - someone here on the forums where I posted the wrongly saved shots, helped by telling me what it was I was doing wrong and I have learned from my mistake and will not do it in the future.  Plus, this place [Hopewell Furnace] is only a short distance from where I live and so getting more photos is not a problem; in fact I hope to get back there in the next week or two.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 22, 2009)

modlife said:


> Great shot! Did you apply any sharpening?
> 
> That wall has too much potential - I'd love to be able to see more of the detail.
> 
> ...


 
You have my permisson to post it here.:thumbup:  To be honset, I was so overwhelmed by the number of photos I had to go through from this outing that I don't recall what, if anything, I did to this shot other than a quick crop, and changing to B&W.


----------



## modlife (Mar 23, 2009)

A Little Extra Post

PSCS4 > find edges > set levels > set selection >smart sharpen

Def. Makes the wood grain and wall texture "pop"


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree ---- but i don't have PSCS4, all I have is photo shop elements 5.


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 24, 2009)

i like the crop, not 2x3, it works well for this.


----------

